# Tendencia Arnis



## Halls (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get some information (books,videos,internet links,instructors) on this style?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't think I recognize the name!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

I tried to Google it with no luck are you sure it is spelled that way


----------



## Epa (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm assuming you're talking about the style taught by Sam Tendencia. I don't think that it's a very common style. The only books I've seen that mention it are

Guro Dan's "Filipino Martial Arts:" He has a small blurb about Sam Tendencia who was one of his teachers. 

Mark Wiley's "Filipino Martial Culture:" There is a section on Sam Tendencia in the second half of the book (it may be an interview with him). 

There is also a short clip of him demonstrating his style's basic counters on The Grandfather's Speak Vol. 1 that the Dog Brothers put out. I think they have a short interview with him at the beginning of that documentary. 

I am not aware of any instructional videos of the style or any other sources. If you find some, please share them. If you have any questions about the sources listed here, I have them all and could look up the answers at home when I get the chance. 

Hope this helps, 
Eric


----------



## Halls (Dec 27, 2006)

Like you mentioned,I saw him on "Grandfather's speak" and then read about his style in Filipino Martial Culture.
I had done a google search and looked around misc. forums to find very little information.


----------



## robertlk808 (Dec 27, 2006)

Have you checked with Guro Crafty / Dog Brothers that produced the Grandfathers Speak Documentary?


----------



## Halls (Dec 27, 2006)

Good suggestion. I might have to do that.


----------

